# Carter Attraction Setup help needed!



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

P.S. Bow is set up for a 55lb draw weight with 75% let off


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

And the saga continues. I set the magnet to coldest setting and begun playing with the micro movements of the trigger travel and it seems to work.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Not to be a smart aleck but I remember several threads on here about setting up the Attraction. 
Have you tried the search function?


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi reverend yes I have searched and read all the setups, but in the end I didn't realise that this release was a thumb safety release aid...and then all the setup info made sense.


----------

